# Critique my Haflinger gelding.



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

This is my 6yr 14.1h haflinger gelding. Hes never going to be a show pony but let me know what you think!


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm not a critique, but I thought I'd say he is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I found the video I made of him. You have to kinda watch through most of it even though it has nothing to do with his critique there is a couple of bits of him trotting a bit. Maybe its just one? lol Anyway it may help, it may not. Its there either way! =P

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEiqKR8oRTs

edited to remove swear words  - jazzyrider


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I notice that in 99% of his pics he seems to always have his left leg infront of his right. Even in the shot of him trotting he ends with his left leg out in front. I'm not sure if thats just the way he ends up standing in most of the pics or if its a conformation flaw. Hes always figity so getting him to stand still tends to be quite a challenge. :roll:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

He's adorable. He seems pigeon toed. His pasterns seem too straight. Seems downhill and needs muscling in the hind quarters.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehe yeah hes quite a fatty. Hes going to be getting worked here shortly when I get a set schedule at work.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

He's pretty cute!  Haflingers are so beautiful.


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

your guy is really cute, he makes me want to buy that breed next. I hear they are pretty good at lower level dressage. he looks bigger than 14.1hh to me.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

He actually might be. I've never actually measured him although I really should. Hes the same height as the average qh w/e that might be =/. In human height I'm 5'9" and hes about 3" taller than me. I suck at estimations...I'll just ask the vet the next time she comes out. Hes a big boy but hes got a beautiful trot on him =D


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> Hes never going to be a show pony but let me know what you think!


Never say never :wink: 
I love his colouring, he is just adorable!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Lucara said:


> He actually might be. I've never actually measured him although I really should. Hes the same height as the average qh w/e that might be =/. In human height I'm 5'9" and hes about 3" taller than me. I suck at estimations...I'll just ask the vet the next time she comes out. Hes a big boy but hes got a beautiful trot on him =D


where do you live :?: I might come over and steal him from you


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehe you try and take him from me and no one will ever find whats left of ya :twisted: .. :wink: I'm glad you like him though! Dont be fooled by the pictures..hes 100% pure evil. :twisted: [/quote]


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

he does seem a little cowhocked and pigeon toed and drops off drastically from his rump. he does seem a little downhill but that could be the angle.

hes definitely a cutie though  i love halfies


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

My guess is he's about 14.2-15hh

He is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Yerrrp around 14-15hh.
He has show prospect in my opinion. 
He is nice.


----------



## AngelGurl (Jan 22, 2008)

haha, same here!



im4dressage said:


> your guy is really cute, he makes me want to buy that breed next. I hear they are pretty good at lower level dressage. he looks bigger than 14.1hh to me.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

I think his feet look pretty good....i need to do some research to see what their feet usually look like!
I think he is very pretty, I have always liked halflingers!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

I appreciate the comments and I'm glad you all like him so much! =D


----------



## Sunkissed28f (Apr 7, 2008)

He is beautiful. I don't know his story, but it looks like he is in better hands now.

I'm 5'8" thats 68 inch and 17 hands high.

So of you are 5'9" and he's 3 inches taller...I think you are measuring from his head down! Haha. Measure at his withers.

Hmm.....he looks to be based on you standing beside him and a little guessing I would say: 14.2-15.


Easiest way to measure without having to stick a yardstick or tape measure up to a horse would be to stand beside him and notice where his withers comes at on you. i.e. your shoulder is even with his withers, etc. 

Then get a yard stick/ruler/measuring tape and measure yourself to that point. Take the inches ...lets say 60 and divide by 4=15HH
If its feet, say at your shoulder is 5 feet times that by 12 =60 and divide the balance (60) by 4 and you get 15HH!

One horse hand high is equivalent to 4in.

Edit: I realized that you may run in to those pesky problems with figuring out the system (.1, .2, .3 they are quarter measurements like .25, .5, .75)) so here's a website that'll help. But it's pretty easy once you get the hang of it. I can measure a horse now, just by standing beside it.

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/horsehandsconverter.html


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Lucara said:


> Hehe you try and take him from me and no one will ever find whats left of ya :twisted: .. :wink: I'm glad you like him though! Dont be fooled by the pictures..hes 100% pure evil. :twisted:


[/quote]
I like Evil, just not stupid :!:


----------



## downthecenterlinetheycome (Apr 17, 2008)

Very cute guy.  Love the mane. Looks a bit steep in the croup. He looks lovely.


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

*big* halflinger!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow he sure is handsome!! I've always had a soft spot for Haflingers.


----------

